# Staffordshire Exotics Society - Venom month



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Staffordshire Exotics Society is proud to say we have a Venomous display at the end of the month. 


Next meeting is the 24th February so keep it free 

Staffordshire Exotics Society - VENOM MONTH.


We have three very big names in the venom world coming to give a talk and thought i would stick this in here as i'm not sure how many DWA guys venture out from here. 


We have Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild

We also have Alex Jeyes of House of Venom

And finally Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

Three very big names in the venomous snake world and this is going to be an evening you will NOT want to miss. There will be talks from them and live venomous snakes secure and on display from the only legally licensed company in the UK to able to do this.

This should be a great evening. 

Jay


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Staffordshire Exotics Society is proud to say we have a Venomous display at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> Next meeting is the 24th February so keep it free
> ...


Where is the meeting being held?

Dave


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pythondave82 said:


> Where is the meeting being held?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, 

Long time since we last spoke. 

The meeting is in the usual place, 

We have the function room at The White Star pub in Stoke-on-Trent – it’s upstairs.

63 Kingsway
Stoke-on-Trent, 
Staffordshire
ST4 1JB

Doors open from 7:30 onwards. 

Jay


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

If I'm available I'll try and call in to say hi, providing I don't need a membership card LOL!

Dave


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pythondave82 said:


> If I'm available I'll try and call in to say hi, providing I don't need a membership card LOL!
> 
> Dave


All free, its about interacting with like minded people and discussing information etc rather then making money etc. 

We encourage members to join CREAK's (as we are a part of them) but it is not compulsory. 

Jay


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

I will most likely be coming to this with my partner  Nice to know there's like minded locals :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Kaori said:


> I will most likely be coming to this with my partner  Nice to know there's like minded locals :2thumb:


Your more then welcome, we've been running for 2 years now and have nearly 300 members now. 

Jay


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

that sounds great!

Venom fans might also like to know that David Richards (DavidR) is going to be giving a talk at the next Nottingham IHS meeting on Tuesday 12th February
at the 

Victory Club, 
75 Station Rd, 
Beeston, 
Nottingham 
NG9 2AW

all welcome


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

What a shame Im so far away. I'd love to come up. Sounds like a really great, positive meeting. Have a great one!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Emzylock said:


> What a shame Im so far away. I'd love to come up. Sounds like a really great, positive meeting. Have a great one!


That's a shame Emma, it would have been nice to have met you.... must say that I enjoy listening to you on UJR :2thumb: It looks like its going to be a interesting event..

Regards,
Paul Rowley


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Lets bring some of these well known "hot" keepers to London please !

I would love to have a chat with some of you.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Lets bring some of these well known "hot" keepers to London please !
> 
> I would love to have a chat with some of you.


I am more than happy to do London!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> I am more than happy to do London!


Ah brilliant, thank you very kind of you.

I have always wanted to have a proper chat with some hot keepers, the only one I spoke to was so obnoxious I have up with him, which was a shame, as I have a great interest in hots

Now to find a London meet :hmm:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Catch the train up to us lol, the venue is 5 mins walk from the station. 

jay


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> Catch the train up to us lol, the venue is 5 mins walk from the station.
> 
> jay


How long does the journey take/ drive ?? It could be an option :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> How long does the journey take/ drive ?? It could be an option :whistling2:


that would be a questions for the trainline or google. 

its about a 2.5 hour drive when i do it, or about 2 hours on the train i think. 

Dont hold me to it though. 

jay


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> that would be a questions for the trainline or google.
> 
> its about a 2.5 hour drive when i do it, or about 2 hours on the train i think.
> 
> ...


Yep just as I through a fair journey, I shall have a think about it, what time is the meet from/until 

Cheers


----------



## rach_bd (May 24, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Yep just as I through a fair journey, I shall have a think about it, what time is the meet from/until
> 
> Cheers


The meet is on from 7.30pm, and we usually leave somewhere between 10 and 11pm


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Yep just as I through a fair journey, I shall have a think about it, what time is the meet from/until
> 
> Cheers


As above. 

it's a good meet easily the largest in the UK as far as i am aware. If you look at our main thread (link in my sig) we have videos from the night on there. 

jay


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> As above.
> 
> it's a good meet easily the largest in the UK as far as i am aware. If you look at our main thread (link in my sig) we have videos from the night on there.
> 
> jay


I doubt I shall come up after having a think its a long journey to make on Sunday as I have work extremely early, I was trying to persuade myself otherwise but common sense prevailed in the end. :devil:

I shall have to find a meet in London and ask if slippery can pop down for a visit and a chat, or some of the other hot keepers :2thumb:


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Im hoping to come to this! But I won't know Anyone though...:|:sad:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ronster said:


> Im hoping to come to this! But I won't know Anyone though...:|:sad:


we are a friendly bunch loads of people to chat to honest. just start talking to us and you wont shut us up lol. 

Jay


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds good to me! See you there, :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing you there mate. Hopefully once you've been to one you will keep coming ;P

dont forget guys: 

Staffordshire Exotics Society is proud to say we have a Venomous display at the end of the month. 


Next meeting is the 24th February so keep it free 

Staffordshire Exotics Society - VENOM MONTH.


We have three very big names in the venom world coming to give a talk and thought i would stick this in here as i'm not sure how many DWA guys venture out from here. 


We have Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild

We also have Alex Jeyes of House of Venom

And finally Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

Three very big names in the venomous snake world and this is going to be an evening you will NOT want to miss. There will be talks from them and live venomous snakes secure and on display from the only legally licensed company in the UK to able to do this.

This should be a great evening. 

Jay


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't keep DWA species but I'm so local I'm wondering whether go. I love all snakes anyway anything to do with reptiles etc and so I'd be really interested to hear what's going on. Just don't want seem like a total twonk on my todd lol.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Blurboy said:


> I don't keep DWA species but I'm so local I'm wondering whether go. I love all snakes anyway anything to do with reptiles etc and so I'd be really interested to hear what's going on. Just don't want seem like a total twonk on my todd lol.


Just chat to the rest of us and make yourself at home. It's a good night, well worth the visit.

Jay


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Blurboy said:


> I don't keep DWA species but I'm so local I'm wondering whether go. I love all snakes anyway anything to do with reptiles etc and so I'd be really interested to hear what's going on. Just don't want seem like a total twonk on my todd lol.


Come along! I'll be talking about venomous snakes..... but I'll have pictures of my Tarantulas with me if that will tempt you.... Gooty Ornamentals, Socotra blue baboons, Pinktoes etc. etc. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Lol I keep tarantulas and have had all those, it was just the snakes I was in the dark about. Think I might pop along then.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Come along and say hi, theres a massive selection of animals i attendance normally, from snakes, lizards and inverts. 

Jay


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, Im interested in to going your next meet. 
Are children welcome to come as i have to of the lil buggers :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NickC85 said:


> Hi, Im interested in to going your next meet.
> Are children welcome to come as i have to of the lil buggers :whistling2:


Yer we have a few kids that come along, so long as they are well behaved and remain in function room and not the downstairs bar all is well. 

jay


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok thanks.
I will see if i can get a babysitter as the eldest is a bit of a live wire.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NickC85 said:


> Ok thanks.
> I will see if i can get a babysitter as the eldest is a bit of a live wire.


Was thinking we have a few like that lol and a few of the adults lol

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The posters are how out


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Me and the other half will definitely be coming. Looking forward to it as its the first meet i have been to.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

If anyone near Hull is going to this event (and has a spare seat), can you please PM me. I'll be happy to pay fuel costs.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just to update people and to apologise for not responding to PM's these last few days. 

The event is going ahead as planned on sunday at 7:30 including display animals with Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild, Alex Jeyes of House of Venom and Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine.

On Wednesday the 20th February 2013 the animal rights group attacked our meeting. I will not go into the details of what they attempted to do but lets just say twisting the truth into complete lies, propaganda and making up legislation that does not exist was just one of there many things they tried. Originally Stoke City Council believed a lot of this and closed the meeting down on Wednesday despite us having our meeting for over two years there without a single issue. Each issue the animal rights people raised, we countered but every time we sorted one thing out they tried something else. It boiled down to the fact that unlike previous times where they knew they did not have a leg to stand on, this time they believed as venomous snakes were on display that they could play there trump and have us closed down for good. This very nearly happened despite us having the UK’s only legally permitted DWA exhibitor and all insurance’s in check. They still thought they could use made up laws to get us closed down.

After 2 straight days of battling it out I am VERY pleased to announce the VENOM NIGHT is still on at the same venue and is going ahead as planned. We have finished meeting with the licensing officer who is MORE than HAPPY for us to go ahead with the night and thinks it is a fantastic idea and has no issues with it (she's also coming along for a pint). We would like to thank the Stoke-on-Trent councillors who have helped to argue our case, along with the CREAKS Society who have ultimately kept our monthly meeting open and effectively stopped us from being shut down for good. 

It would be great, to get lots of support for this meet, just to show those who have complained that their claims are unfounded and that we can only go from strength to strength. 

Hope to see you all there, now I can have a pint and de-stress and two days of hell.

Jay


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like to thank the licensing unit of my Local Council for assisting us in clearing up the mess that the anti's tried dump on the organisers and me!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> I would like to thank the licensing unit of my Local Council for assisting us in clearing up the mess that the anti's tried dump on the organisers and me!



I didnt know this was you. 

Thanks for the help, your council really helped us out. I've also got some information regarding your facebook comment following a meeting this afternoon that might be useful. 

Its been two days of hell, but i've learnt a lot about licensing and law lol. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that came along to the meet it was a great turn out with some great talks. 

I have finally put some pictures up of the evening on our new facebook group so if anyone wants a look then please join http://www.facebook.com/groups/132586520252867/

Jay


----------

